# Ghosts of ENWorld Past?



## Tabarnak Smokeblower (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm sitting at my desk, in my office, barely working, when, out of the blue, two names from a past long-forgotten rise up in my memory. I am left with a simple question... What the hell happened to those guys?

Note that I hadn't developped any kind of special relationship with those people, but I do remember them as "community pillars" (if you will) when ENWorld was just, well, newer and smaller.

The people I was wondering about were Bugaboo and agramainyu (sp?). Chances are they just changed nicks and are still here, but if anything sad has fallen unto them, I'm sorry in advance for stirring it up...

So, anyone know what happened? (I have to say that although I was present in the beginning of ENWorld aka "Eric Noah's 3E site", I was out of the loop for many months)

Thanks in advance

TS


----------



## Piratecat (Jul 14, 2003)

Angramainyu is still somewhat active over at EN World. As his involvement in photography has grown, he's been spending less time online - and I don't think he's in a game right now.

Bugaboo retired after a disagreement with a moderator regarding one of his posts. I hope he's well!

there are other folks who used to be around and aren't anymore. Anyone recall karinsdad, for instance? I didn't always agree with him, but he used to be quite prolific.


----------



## Psionicist (Jul 14, 2003)

What about Ruin Explorer, Forgotten Hater and Chris Nightwing?


----------



## Impeesa (Jul 14, 2003)

Caliban?

--Impeesa--


----------



## Psionicist (Jul 14, 2003)

Impeesa said:
			
		

> *Caliban?
> 
> --Impeesa-- *




Still here, in the rules forum.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 14, 2003)

I sometimes think about retiring but then this is an addiction to me!


----------



## Morrus (Jul 14, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *Anyone recall karinsdad, for instance? *




Yeah, I remember him.  That's a blast from the past!


----------



## Tabarnak Smokeblower (Jul 14, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *Bugaboo retired after a disagreement with a moderator regarding one of his posts. I hope he's well!
> *




Hehe. May I ask *who* was the moderator? (I don't even want to know about the post)



			
				a couple of people said:
			
		

> *karinsdad, Ruin Explorer, Forgotten Hater, Chris Nightwing
> *




Yeah I remember these names. People come, people go, 'tis the circle of (on-line) life, I guess...

Thanks for the info!

TS


----------



## Heretic Apostate (Jul 14, 2003)

Synaptic Dragon?

*FLAIL!!!  *


----------



## Piratecat (Jul 14, 2003)

Psionicist said:
			
		

> *What about Ruin Explorer, Forgotten Hater and Chris Nightwing? *




RE comes and goes every few months over at Nutkinland. FH has pretty much dropped out of online communities, although her brother Crypt King is still active here once in a while (and is active at nutkinland.) And Chris Nightwing came back this week for the first time in ages!


----------



## Psionicist (Jul 14, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *
> 
> RE comes and goes every few months over at Nutkinland. FH has pretty much dropped out of online communities, although her brother Crypt King is still active here once in a while (and is active at nutkinland.) And Chris Nightwing came back this week for the first time in ages! *




Ahh, thanks Mr. Cat. I sill read the Pantheon threads once in a while. Hivemind, bah!


----------



## madriel (Jul 14, 2003)

Heretic Apostate said:
			
		

> *Synaptic Dragon?
> 
> FLAIL!!!   *




And the rest of the Dragons...Bubble and Balsamic and the others.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 14, 2003)

DM Magic said:
			
		

> *Whatever happened to that Raistlin Majere guy?
> 
> I hated him. *




And not even a little smiley, how can you stand looking at yourself in a mirror.


----------



## Psionicist (Jul 14, 2003)

Oh my, I actually reported that post to a moderator, THEN i noticed.


----------



## alsih2o (Jul 14, 2003)

DM Magic said:
			
		

> *Whatever happened to that Raistlin Majere guy?
> 
> I hated him. *




 boy, was he a pain in the tuckus, i would never help him with an avatar


----------



## Crothian (Jul 14, 2003)

I wonder if people will post a thread about me when I finally leave.......

Karin's Dad was pretty cool.  Sure he liked to argue, but he was good at defending his side.


----------



## Simplicity (Jul 14, 2003)

Lungbutter was the name I always remember.  
Probably just because its so disgusting...
Lungbutter...  Eeeeeeeeeew...


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jul 14, 2003)

Cyberzombie is another one who was a regular poster back when I first joined the boards who we don't see around now (although his Elements of Magic for Natural 20 press was excellent). Where is he?


----------



## La Bete (Jul 14, 2003)

CZ generally can be found at Nutkinland .

I vaguely recall karinsdad being at Iron Crown's Forums


----------



## Henry (Jul 14, 2003)

Ruin Explorer was the kind of poster every forum needs one of.  He was that rare individual who, when he wanted to be, could be cordial and abrasive all at once while defending his position, and who forced you to think about your position and defend it. I miss his musings on 3E dearly.

Karinsdad was also an excellent debater. He had several different ideas on "game theory" than I did, but that's what makes discussion fun. 

Somewhere I have a list of some of the various former posters at ENWorld - it comes off like a list of the Founding Fathers (and Mothers) of the Eric Noah Forums. 

God, are we going to have threads like this if these boards are still here 10 years from now? _"I always wondered what happened to that Piratecat fella... didn't he used to be a moderator or something, back before we got the 32-level Moderator hierarchy?"_


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 15, 2003)

Henry said:
			
		

> *Somewhere I have a list of some of the various former posters at ENWorld - it comes off like a list of the Founding Fathers (and Mothers) of the Eric Noah Forums.
> 
> *




Let's see that list?


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jul 15, 2003)

What I would really love to see is a list of member names from the original forums... there's a blast from the past for you!


----------



## Sixchan (Jul 15, 2003)

Someone has to say it...

What about that guy, Eric Noah?  Haven't seen him around much lately.


----------



## Krug (Jul 15, 2003)

garyh used to dominate at the PBP forum but has gone missing.


----------



## Dinkeldog (Jul 15, 2003)

Tabarnak Smokeblower said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hehe. May I ask who was the moderator? (I don't even want to know about the post)
> *




If you have a problem with one, you have a problem with all.


----------



## William Ronald (Jul 16, 2003)

> Dinkeldog wrote:
> 
> If you have a problem with one, you have a problem with all.




And they are particularly dangerous at the moment ever since Piratecat got the Nautilus for cheap from Captain Nemo.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 16, 2003)

what ever happened to wicht?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 17, 2003)

How about Mythandlore, he seemed like a cool guy.


----------



## Kilmore (Jul 17, 2003)

I'm fine, thanks for asking.   

One month without internet.  And counting.  Ergh.


----------



## fba827 (Jul 17, 2003)

If you remember the screen name, you can go to the Member List
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/memberlist.php?s=

Find the user and click on their name to get their info.  One of the pieces of information tells you when their last post was.  While that does not take lurking into account, it may answer your questions about when particular people may have been around to post...



(you can also click on people's names to get their info elsewhere... but, obviously, if you can't find their name in a current post you'll need to hunt back through the member list).


----------



## Ravellion (Jul 17, 2003)

While I think a lot of people over here actually like Ruin Explorer, he goes to Nutkinland where he gets all kinf of crap flung at him. Of course, I myself frequently visit the Church & State forum, so I understand the attraction


----------



## jonesy (Jul 17, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *I wonder if people will post a thread about me when I finally leave.......*




Crothian leave EN World? That would be like the Sun leaving Earth all alone in space.


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 17, 2003)

I was going to ask about wicht too -- he still active in the Fight Club, or some other forum I don't go to, I wonder?  

Also, haven't seen much of SHARK in the last several months.


----------



## Darkness (Jul 17, 2003)

La Bete said:
			
		

> *I vaguely recall karinsdad being at Iron Crown's Forums *



I saw him on the HERO message boards a while ago.


----------



## hong (Jul 17, 2003)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *I saw him on the HERO message boards a while ago. *




Heh. Looks like he anticipated the creeping HEROization of D&D.


----------



## Darkness (Jul 17, 2003)

Dinkeldog said:
			
		

> *If you have a problem with one, you have a problem with all.   *



Word. "One for all, all for one" and all that. 

- Do I get to be Porthos? Darkness


----------



## Ravellion (Jul 17, 2003)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> *I was going to ask about wicht too -- he still active in the Fight Club, or some other forum I don't go to, I wonder?
> 
> Also, haven't seen much of SHARK in the last several months.   *



SHARK is reasonably active at Nutkinland. Wicht is going o be in the ENworld game at Gencon.

Rav


----------

